# Pump start date confirmed & questions



## Lauras87 (Jul 28, 2013)

Well my start date has been confirmed as 3 September (day before my birthday it will be the best birthday present!)


I need to get vials added to my prescription but wondered how many should I have each time?

I know I go live before lunch but stupid question are you taken to one side to put the cannula in? Just I'm paranoid about the scars on my stomach & don't fancy wearing a dress & having to lift it up to put a cannula in infront of everyone


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 28, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I need to get vitals added to my prescription but wondered how many should I have each time?



Just tell em your bust and waist size you will be fine


----------



## Lauras87 (Jul 28, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Just tell em your bust and waist size you will be fine



Oooppps! Well spotted


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2013)

Great news! Good luck Laura!  Sorry I can't answer your questions, but I'm sure someone will soon


----------



## Riri (Jul 28, 2013)

Hia - snap same birthday  
I get 2 vials each time and they last about a month each vial.
My cannula was put in whilst I was in the DSNs office - she locked the door when I was doing it.

Best of luck with it


----------



## Lauras87 (Jul 28, 2013)

Riri said:


> Hia - snap same birthday
> I get 2 vials each time and they last about a month each vial.
> My cannula was put in whilst I was in the DSNs office - she locked the door when I was doing it.
> 
> Best of luck with it



Thank you Riri for letting me know about the cannula & the vials

happy birthday for then 

And thank you, am giddy about it all


----------



## ch1ps (Jul 29, 2013)

Good luck Laura.


----------



## LaughingHyena (Jul 30, 2013)

Good luck, do let us know how it goes. I'll be watching as I'll be starting a few days later though I don't have my date yet.

I hope there is a private space to put the cannula in, don't fancy doing that in public


----------



## chandler (Jul 30, 2013)

Good luck.  I started yesterday. I have 2 vials of Novorapid on repeat, I think I will need 3 vials per month - unless my insulin use drops significantly.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 30, 2013)

chandler said:


> Good luck.  I started yesterday. I have 2 vials of Novorapid on repeat, I think I will need 3 vials per month - unless my insulin use drops significantly.



Ask for your insulin to be prescribed as PRN. Basically means order when you need more. Always have a spare in case you have a breakage. If this happens you are up a creek with no paddle


----------



## chandler (Jul 30, 2013)

That's helpful advice, Sue. Thanks.


----------



## Lauras87 (Jul 31, 2013)

LaughingHyena said:


> Good luck, do let us know how it goes. I'll be watching as I'll be starting a few days later though I don't have my date yet.
> 
> I hope there is a private space to put the cannula in, don't fancy doing that in public



Will do LH.
Which pump are you getting?



chandler said:


> Good luck.  I started yesterday. I have 2 vials of Novorapid on repeat, I think I will need 3 vials per month - unless my insulin use drops significantly.



How you finding the pump so far?


----------



## LaughingHyena (Jul 31, 2013)

> Will do LH.
> Which pump are you getting?



I'm getting the vibe, it was a choice between that and the combo but at the rate I loose things I thought I'd do better with all the functionality on the pump. Then I can stick with my fleet of meters around the place rather than needing to carry a specific one all the time.

Just working on the important decision of what colour to get


----------



## chandler (Jul 31, 2013)

LaughingHyena said:


> fleet of meters



lol 



Lauras87 said:


> How you finding the pump so far?



It really is no bother having it attached 24/7. 

I have dawn effect in bucket loads, so quite insulin resistant in the morning.  Having a constant trickle of basal insulin seems to be way more effective in dealing with that.

I'm learning that my strange bolus ratios when using a pen; 
1 unit : 2g carbs at breakfast
1 unit: 12g carbs at lunch
1 unit : 3g carbs at dinner
have arisen to compensate for the inability of Levemir to vary according to changing basal needs during the day. Now that I have a varying supply of basal insulin, my ratios are giving far too much Novorapid and I am having hypos.  I had another call from the nurse this morning and we're working through it with further basal and bolus adjustments.

This is day 3 and I know it's going to be worth it all this work because I can already spot periods within the day where I have stable sugar levels for the first time in 16 years!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 31, 2013)

Roll on Sept !   & extra "HAPPY" Bday. I know you will love it


----------



## trophywench (Aug 1, 2013)

Well I've just wrecked (practically) virtually 2 full vials.  Opened a new one last week then on Friday went off to a Caravan Club rally until Tues evening, and the fridge won't work on gas ...... so having taken the open vial plus another new one, I now have to use them both within 30 days.  In practice I will only use the rest of the open one and a third of the full one so the rest can go in the bin.  I already have two more safely in the fridge at home and we are trying to get the fridge repaired pdq.  It's under warranty as we've only had the van since mid-March but it has to go in to the flippin dealers (miles away) and stay there while they fix it, and that hacks us both off completely.

I've taken to slightly over-ordering everything because then we can just bog off on holiday at the drop of a hat with no panic stations.


----------



## Annette (Aug 1, 2013)

I always understood it that you could 'halt' the 30 days (not reset it just stop it in its tracks) when you put the vials back in the fridge - so you wouldnt have to use them within 30 days, just within 30 total days of them being out of the fridge? (Does that make sense?)


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 1, 2013)

Annette Anderson said:


> I always understood it that you could 'halt' the 30 days (not reset it just stop it in its tracks) when you put the vials back in the fridge - so you wouldnt have to use them within 30 days, just within 30 total days of them being out of the fridge? (Does that make sense?)



Hi Annette,
Not to sure but suspect the opened vial date start is the day you first puncture the vial seal. The insulin will start to degrade from then onwards.


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 1, 2013)

LaughingHyena said:


> Then I can stick with my fleet of meters around the place rather than needing to carry a specific one all the time.
> 
> Just working on the important decision of what colour to get



lol fleet of meters!
And yes colour is important, don't know if I'll buy a skin for mine 



chandler said:


> It really is no bother having it attached 24/7.
> 
> I have dawn effect in bucket loads, so quite insulin resistant in the morning.  Having a constant trickle of basal insulin seems to be way more effective in dealing with that.



I'm very insulin resistant in a morning so am helping the pump helps even tho I've been told my ratios will change.

Very puzzled about how I'll feel being attached 23 hours a day tho



HOBIE said:


> Roll on Sept !   & extra "HAPPY" Bday. I know you will love it



Thanks hobie


----------



## trophywench (Aug 1, 2013)

Which hour shall you take if off, Laura?  

Seriously - I totally forget mine, and then get surprised when I don't allow for it walking through a narrow gap or doing something in the garden - when it impedes my progress or falls off my waistband !

What will you do with it in bed?  Mine roams free and I have to say, they are a bit hard when you roll over on em.  I have got a skin on mine - it's black and so is the skin LOL - but it's instantly warmer to the skin, wherever it lands up touching you during waking hours or the middle of the night.  It didn't take me too long to get 100% used to having to find it and carry it, when I leap out of bed in the middle of the night for the bathroom.  Sits nicely on my knee on the loo!


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 1, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Which hour shall you take if off, Laura?
> 
> Seriously - I totally forget mine, and then get surprised when I don't allow for it walking through a narrow gap or doing something in the garden - when it impedes my progress or falls off my waistband !
> 
> What will you do with it in bed?  Mine roams free and I have to say, they are a bit hard when you roll over on em.  I have got a skin on mine - it's black and so is the skin LOL - but it's instantly warmer to the skin, wherever it lands up touching you during waking hours or the middle of the night.  It didn't take me too long to get 100% used to having to find it and carry it, when I leap out of bed in the middle of the night for the bathroom.  Sits nicely on my knee on the loo!



Bath time hour!! Unless security make me take it off at court so it will be a shower that night.

Bed will be either clipped to my pj's or if I'm that side out in a pump pet for when cuddles are needed but I will have to see how I sleep once I get it so as not to do damage to me or it

I am getting giddy tho for my pump


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2013)

Good luck tomorrow with your pump Laura!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 2, 2013)

Keep us informed Laura !   Belive it you take it for granted in a couple of weeks & wonder why you didnt get one earlier. Good luck


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 2, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Good luck tomorrow with your pump Laura!





HOBIE said:


> Keep us informed Laura ! Belive it you take it for granted in a couple of weeks & wonder why you didnt get one earlier. Good luck



Thanks Alan & hobie.

Am curious as to know which cannula ill be using but bit worried about putting one in 

By lunch ill be live on it 

But not sure if its coincidence but I've had nearly 30u less tonight for bed & my bloods are high & I was 9.2 after tea


----------



## trophywench (Sep 2, 2013)

Crikey, I fail to see how anyone could harm a pump in bed, although of course, I have no idea what you get up to in yours!  LOL

They are pretty 'thick skinned' and you really can't press any buttons unless deliberately.  Stand up to escaping from trouser waistbands, swinging by the tubing and clunking against the loo pan etc, remarkably unscathed.  I did nearly shut it in the motorhome door once as it fell just as I was slamming it, but managed to stop meself in time - not sure how it would have felt about that!

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## delb t (Sep 3, 2013)

Good luck for today Laura


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 3, 2013)

I hope it's everything you want it to be, with bells on!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 3, 2013)

Tropywench you made me smile about jamming it in the autohome door etc. Was working in a loft & coming out & tube got snnagged on ladders. Next thing i knew was whole cannula out pump dropped from ceiling height. Knacked me but pump fine. Have you ever tried to snap a used cannula.  U cant


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 3, 2013)

Good luck with your pump start Laura!


----------



## LaughingHyena (Sep 4, 2013)

Hope all goes well, interested to know how it all goes. I'm counting down to my start on the 30th already.


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 4, 2013)

LaughingHyena said:


> Hope all goes well, interested to know how it all goes. I'm counting down to my start on the 30th already.



Not bad so far LH, I keep reaching for my insulin pens tho.
This mornings error wasn't fun while half asleep


----------



## LaughingHyena (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm anticipating injecting being a hard habit to break to . I'm not sure the saline trial is going to help, for a week I'll need to do all the bits on the pump AND inject each time. I suspect I'm going to end up forgetting one or the other at some point. 

Bad luck on the first alarm being early in morning, good to know it wakes you up though I suppose.


----------

